# Hemangiosarcoma took one of the greatest living beings I have ever known



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Monroe, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Monroe sounds very special and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss of Monroe, and happy you have found support on the Forum, as we did with our loss of Rookie.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry, take comfort in knowing you provided him with a wonderful life. Always hold on to those memories.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a handsome boy Monroe was. I am so sorry for your loss. Several here have lost at least one dog to hemangiosarcoma, including myself. We lost our 7 year old Great Pyrenees to it Sept. 23, 2014. One day he was fine, doing his pyr patrol (despite having been blind his entire life) wanting ear rubs, eating. Next morning--he wouldn't get up nor eat. Collapsed on the way to the car. There had neve3r been any indication of a tumor on is spleen. But there was and it ruptured and nothing could be done for our boy.

Back in 2003 I lost my just turned 4 year old golden boy, Hunter, to ProHeart6, the 6 month injection for heart worm prevention. Only after his death did I research it and found so many others telling stories of their dog/dogs deaths or severe reactions. Ten months after Hunter's death, the FDA had Fort Dodge pull it from the m arket and it was off for almost 4 years while being "reformulated". So I can understand your concern over the meds. My one golden girl had a severe reaction to her 2ed set of annual vax and we almost lost her. My vet was about 99% sure it was the lepto, but he decided to only give her law required vax from then on, and that is all she got for the rest of her life. We try so hard to do what we think is best for them and then if if something happens, we blame ourselves. That is Hunter, lost to PH6 in my avatar picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monroe*

I am so very sorry about Monroe. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your beloved companion Monroe. These dogs have such amazing personalities, it would be impossible not to feel a massive loss when they depart. That picture of him is beautiful, he looks so happy and carefree, its clear you gave him a great life. Its such early days for you, I hope the pain eases soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that your beautiful boy Monroe was taken away from you by this terrible disease. I can tell what a sweet and vibrant boy he was. It shines from the picture of him. We lost our girl to it as well. You will see him again one day and will not be separated again. I know that my Max, Di and Golda are keeping him company.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It sounds like you and Monroe shared a wonderful life together. That makes losing him that much harder to bear. 

So glad you found the forum and posted your story. Hopefully it will help others. We understand your grief. 

Sending healing thoughts to you.


----------

